# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Pool Regulations

## Dan_ms

Hopefully this hasnt been asked recently (couldnt find a similar thread) but I was wondering if anyone knows where I might be able to find regulations for the building of swimming pools, preferably in Western Australia? 
I have searched endlessly and all I seem to find are regulations on pool fencing and not on the other aspects of construction, most importantly the required setbacks from boundaries, retaining walls and footings etc. 
Is anyone able to help?  
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## andy the pm

Your local council will be able to provide the information on set backs, you might have to give them a call if the info is not on the website. 
Building code primarily deals with safety fencing and recirculation systems. 
Have you had a look at AS2783 use of reinforced concrete for small swimming pools? 
You may be able to get a copy from your local library. 
Andy

----------

